# cuyahoga valley national parks lakes



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

anyone know of any lakes big or small far or near of trails that have good fish in them i know a few and they arent too big and there are fish like crazy in them


----------



## MFW (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't bother with Indigo Lake, I've only pulled one fish ever out of that lake.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

try getting some waders and fishing the river with an ultralight, small spinners, tubes and grubs...........With some patience and learning you can do well on pint to decent sized smallies... 

Indigo is a great little lake!! *Challanging*, but that's part of the fun....try catching a cricket or grasshopper and tossing it out there, that will take most of the challange away. I like going there sometimes becuase you feel successfull if you can coax up a coupple gills on plastic. I caught a 12" bass there once and was all smiles.

Most of the CVNRA ponds have the typical stunted/overfished populations of our small urban public waters. 

There is a nice scenic pond up off of Major road. I haven't been there in some time though. I also remember going to a cool little pond near the Akron Humane society on Quick Road.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

I have got some gills out of the horshoe pond off Major road that were good size. I think there might be some bass in there. I just go for the gills.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Google Earth the park. There are a few ponds in out of the ways places that are not advertised like Indigo and Horseshoe.
There is no parking around these are you will have to do some heavy walking but you would be very surprised to see what these hardly/never fished ponds hold.
It's easist to take a bike with you and park nearby legally. Then ride your bike to these places.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

if you continue up major then left onto oak hill then right on scobie theres a pond directly on left and a log that you can walk onto that all around there is bass heaven pulled a couple 15" out there and has crappie like 8 to 10" indigo is ok sometimes that one off quick is called armington pond huge bass in there seen one swimming that was the size of 3/4 my arm so idk 20 in or so most you catch are like 10-14" i been wading and shore fising the river in hopes of pike but not much luck so far the valley is prime and google earth is good idea ponds everywhere seven ponds farther north is great too


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Goosefeather and Armington

been at a pond in the park 2-4 times a week for the last 6 months or so and these 2 have produced some amazing results lately. espically goosefeather, ive pulled out 7 fish ohio fish there since the spring.

if you do a search i have a thread with info on all the named ponds. but its not 100% done yet.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Goosefeather gave me some nice ones today. 7 real nice 7-9'' b-gills, and one nice 14'' largemouth witch got it's picture taken with me and the national park ranger lady who encouraged me to put it back due to a lack of one more inch to keep it. Oh well. Great day, except for the breaksville cop that gave me a ticket going up out of the valley on snowville. Yeah I figure those fish cost me about $125. why do these darn wish dry up our wallets so !!!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

MFW said:


> Don't bother with Indigo Lake, I've only pulled one fish ever out of that lake.


Really? I haven't been there in a couple years, but I used to catch bass there every time I went. Maybe somethin changed in the time since I've been there?


Fluke/bass assassin type jerkbaits were the ticket. Texas rigged worms with a smaller bullet weight, so it would fall slowwww, were a close second. If they weren't hitting on a normal retrieve, you'd slow everything down, then they'd demolish it.

Also, I never had much luck on the side closest to the parking lot... Tons of bluegill there. The opposite side always produced though.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

The cuyahoga offers great fishing but like anything there is a learning curve to fishing rivers. Great opportunities there for smallmouth carp and channel cats. find a deep hole and forget about the lakes where every one else fishes. In all the years i have fished the cuyahoga i have never seen more than 4 other fisherman on the river any given day and it's a huge river.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

I want to fish the cuyahoga I just don't know the holes where they are hinding. I just need to get out there and start fisning it. I think I'll try down ny IRA rd and riverview. Looks like a good area. Thanks


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Dad and I tried the rocky river today for trout. nothing yet, but I 'm gonna go 3 times a week I figure.


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

whjr15 said:


> Really? I haven't been there in a couple years, but I used to catch bass there every time I went. Maybe something changed in the time since I've been there?
> 
> 
> Fluke/bass assassin type jerkbaits were the ticket. Texas rigged worms with a smaller bullet weight, so it would fall slowwww, were a close second. If they weren't hitting on a normal retrieve, you'd slow everything down, then they'd demolish it.
> ...


I used 4 hours of personal time yesterday afternoon and did a bit of fly fishing at Indigo lake on what is likely the last day of Indian summer. I had great luck catching and releasing hand sized panfish on dry flies on the far end of the lake. I tried nymphs and poppers but the the fish preferred sz14-16 top water bugs. This was my first attempt at fishing the lakes in the park and I was amazing how clear and pristine the water was. Surprising there was nobody else around, but fly fishing in NE Ohio attracted more attention that I am used to from those who were walking/hiking to the point where I occasionally felt as if I was fishing in the fountain at a mall. 

BTW, When did they drain Kendall lake?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Fly-fish said:


> BTW, When did they drain Kendall lake?


They started to lower it's levels in August 2007 in order to repair the dam. It was a necessary project, but it's a shame. I had a ton of luck there.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

plsplns said:


> I want to fish the cuyahoga I just don't know the holes where they are hiding.


I can give you a couple of tips for finding smallmouth that I learned from a few guys on here. Send me a pm if you want a hand.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

There is a few streams that feed outside of the lower valley


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

what are these few streams not like adams run and sand run like that? or like tinkers or something and to a guy way down the list i think i can remember since i been fishing that there is always something or another being fixed at kendall one time or another a year sucked when truxell washed out and was closed for a while they are way underfunded the parks are


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> They started to lower it's levels in August 2007 in order to repair the dam. It was a necessary project, but it's a shame. I had a ton of luck there.


I saw 2 excavators working in the northern section of the former lake, but I'm not sure what exactly they were doing. I did take a few pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

bephotographs said:


> there is always something or another being fixed at kendall one time or another a year sucked when truxell washed out and was closed for a while


I think that was 03 and the repairs from then weren't good enough from what I understand. Pardon the pun, but it's the same "dam" problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

